# what do you think of this saddle?



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

this is a Montana saddlery show saddle it looks nice but i want some opinions on it! Ive seen these online for around 1200 and i just bought one on eBay for a bit less than that. thanks ahead of time for your opinions


----------



## goodhrs (Dec 30, 2009)

I would think the metal studs on the stirrup fenders would rub your legs raw. It's a little to busy for me, altho I do like the blk/silver comb.


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

goodhrs said:


> I would think the metal studs on the stirrup fenders would rub your legs raw. It's a little to busy for me, altho I do like the blk/silver comb.



I never thought about that I hope they don't! but I'm only using this for showing 4H and other lowish level events in western pleasure. and I think the main reason that I bought it was the black and sliver together i haven't really seen much like this at all.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow it sure is sparkly! What kind of pad are you pairing it with?


----------



## FaydesMom (Mar 25, 2012)

Wow, they allow saddles like that in 4-H these days? :-(

I just realized how old I am. Back in my day in 4-H they judged the horse, not the tack, too many kids couldn't afford stuff like that. Saddles like that were only for breed shows.

It's pretty.


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Wow it sure is sparkly! What kind of pad are you pairing it with?


I was thinking probably a black pad i have a show pad that's black with leather ill put a picture its just like the black one






but I think that I will probably just go with a plain black because the saddle is flashy enough.


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

FaydesMom said:


> Wow, they allow saddles like that in 4-H these days? :-(
> 
> I just realized how old I am. Back in my day in 4-H they judged the horse, not the tack, too many kids couldn't afford stuff like that. Saddles like that were only for breed shows.
> 
> It's pretty.


I wish 4H was still like that but a lot has changed at least in my area! I train my own horse and until this year I have never used a nice saddle but in my area the trainers are on the horses for the rider they warm them up and lunge them and ride them then all the rider has to do is sit on the horse look pretty and ask for walk jog lope or walk trot canter. but it just makes me feel that much better when I can do just as good as all the kids who just rely on their trainer And we actually have a lot of horses that show breed shows and 4H so that could be why we use flashy tack and show clothes!


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

I think it's a nice looking saddle. Depending on your leg protection (what you're wearing) I guess I'd be worried about rubbing, but I'd be worried about the flap rubbing too, because it's western...I don't think the pattern will rub anymore than that flap above it??? The flap sticks out more than the pattern does.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I doubt the studs will rub you, especially if you're wearing chaps. I like the contrast of the black and light oil leather. It's certainly flashy, but I'm not too familiar with the brand. Have you considered looking at a nice quality used saddle? You can find some good deals on TackTrader.com


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

Ink said:


> I doubt the studs will rub you, especially if you're wearing chaps. I like the contrast of the black and light oil leather. It's certainly flashy, but I'm not too familiar with the brand. Have you considered looking at a nice quality used saddle? You can find some good deals on TackTrader.com


I have but I haven't been able to find anything I wanted once I get it in the mail I will see how the quality is and i have a money back guarantee so if it isn't good quality i will be returning it! And yes i will be wearing chaps.


----------



## kaykay4411 (Feb 13, 2012)

Amlalriiee said:


> I think it's a nice looking saddle. Depending on your leg protection (what you're wearing) I guess I'd be worried about rubbing, but I'd be worried about the flap rubbing too, because it's western...I don't think the pattern will rub anymore than that flap above it??? The flap sticks out more than the pattern does.


I will be wearing chaps so I don't think rubbing will be an issue but I will find out when I get it and ride in it.


----------



## Amlalriiee (Feb 22, 2010)

with chaps I would think you'd be just fine, especially if the pants underneath are comfortable too.


----------

